

Paul, I Accept Your Resignation - canistr
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/16/paul-i-accept-your-resignation/

======
jonursenbach
Well, this is unprofessional.

Let's all grow the fuck up and get back to reporting news. This is the kind of
shit that made me stop reading TC.

~~~
Mithrandir
It's like a bad soap opera. I really don't care about their spats; I just want
to read the news.

~~~
rhizome
I haven't needed TC for news in years; they have nothing exclusive save their
dotcom 1999 attitudes.

------
Vexenon
This took their unprofessionalism to an entirely new level.

This is My Crunch with Arrington, Siegler, and Carr, anyone?

------
acak
The other story was killed on HN. This one should soon be too.

------
dmk23
Make money, not drama

------
drivebyacct2
Now seems like a perfect time for a post from Steve Gillmor to just be an
asshole to people and be rude in the comments (which are now sadly not visible
due to the move to Facebook comments). It would just help complete the
professional scent reeking from TC these days.

